# Sekonda Day Date



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Hello

I have an incoming 70's/ 80's Sekonda Automatic day/date with the starburst type case. I believe these have a Slava movement.

It has a small button in addition to the crown for changing (I think) the day.

Can anyone advise how this button stuff works? How do I change the day & date? Do I have to pull the crown out before pressing the button or can I do it at anytime?

Help would be appreciated as when it gets here I don't want to knacker it by doing the wrong thing :shocking:

Any general info' on these watches would also be interesting









Cheers

Dave


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I've done this answer a few times now, but yes, the button is a quick change on the date only. You use a stylus or fingernail to push this in and the date should change as the button is released. A common fault is the button sticks through lack of use so it's a good idea to exercise it now and then by using it to set the date manually!. :yes:

The day set is done by pulling out the crwon and turning - it's NOT a quickset so you have to work through the twenty four hours to get in to go over - but of course the date also goes over at midnight! 

The easiest way to set day date and time on these is to use the day and time set first - so, pull out the crown and wind to correct day and then time, remembering to allow for going through mid-day if you are doing this PM. Then use the pusher to set the date to the correct one. SEEMPLES (we need a meerkat icon! :lol

HTH a bit. Good reliable Slava movements. :yes:










*SLAVA Medical Watch*

where the pusher is incised into the side so it cannot be seen from the front - same movement and setting procedure.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

That's great, cheers for the advice & help Mel :thumbsup:

I like that Slava a lot !

Many thanks

Dave


----------

